# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ankese kundrejt moderatorit noname.

## freeopen

Ftoj administratoret e portalit te kontrollojne dhe korigjojne sjelljen e moderatorit ne fjale i cili po merr persiper me teper nga se i takon.
Ky moderator i ka kthyer temat e futbollit ne postime per skuadren qe ai ben tifozin duke  dale keshtu jashte permbajtjes se temave dhe duke i bere ato te bezdishme per forumistet e tjere.
Vec postimeve qe ky fshin si pa te keq kur ato nuk i pelqejne personit te tij dhe jo se jane jashte teme apo ofendojne dike, arrin deri aty sa dhe te ''kercenoje'' me perjashtim nga forumi.
Gjuha e ketij moderatori ne debatet qe ben me anetaret e tjere eshte nje gjuhe kafeneje dhe jo gjuha qe duhet te perdore nje moderator.
Nese administratoret i kane dhene lejen te veproje si te doje atehere jam i lumtur te perjashtohem nga forumi,por nese eshte e kunderta atehere duhet te nderhyjne duke i bere te qarte atij se kur ben moderatorin duhet te zhvishet nga pelqimet personale i pelqen apo jo.




> Postimi per Neymar eshte konfirmimi zyrtar se sa ka kushtuar transferimi. 
> Pervec postimeve "thashetheme", ne kete teme behen edhe konfirmimet zyrtare te transferimeve. 
> Ky ishte shpjegimi rreth temes.
> 
> Sa per budallalliqet e tua.
> Ti mund te rishe gjithe diten dhe naten para pc, kjo eshte puna jote. Por vetem nje gje dije(paralajmerim), nq se vazhdon te prishesh temat do perjashtohesh nga forumi. 
> KLM

----------


## no name

O zoteri, ti kerkon nga une qe te fshi postimin e konfirmimit zyrtar per transferimin e Neymar. A je ne terezi? 
Nuk arrij t'a kuptoj cfare te shqeteson tek ai postim / informacion? 

Ky eshte postimi ne fjale:
*http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...=1#post3636272*




> *Barcelona ka konfirmuar se Neymar ka kushtuar 57 mln euro.*
> Neymar ka nenshkruar kontrate pese-vjecare me Barcelonen, ndersa klauzola per prishjen e kontrates eshte vendosur 190 mln euro.
> http://www.fcbarcelona.com/football/...-million-euros



Tema ne fjale: *"Transferimet e merkatos verore 2013-14"* eshte hapur enkas per t'u njoftuar anetaret e forumit rreth levizjeve te lojtareve qe behen ne merkato.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...-2013-14/page3

Ne kete teme postohen informacionet me te fundit. Konfirmimet zyrtare te transferimeve dhe thashethemet per transferimet e mundshme qe mund te ndodhin. 

Te siguroj se shumicen e atyre informacioneve qe i "servojme" ne forumin shqiptar, nuk i gjen ne asnje faqe tjeter shqiptare ne internet. Duhet te jesh mirenjohes per punen qe bejme, e jo te besh dengla duke i prishur temat me postime "jashte teme". 



Dy here t'u luta qe mos e prishesh temen.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...=1#post3637010



> A ka mundesi mos e prishesh temen me keto postime "bajate"? 
> Nese ke per te shkruajtur dicka rreth transferimeve urdhero;



Ti nuk ndaloje, vazhdove me avazin tend duke e prishur temen.




> Postimet ai i fshin *une do ti ripostoj derisa te heqe postimin me fotot e neymar*,postim i cili nuk ka lidhje me temen por vetem me tifozet e barses.
> 
> ps; *kete periudhe me duhet te kaloj shume kohe para pc, keshtuqe se kam problem te ripostoj.*



1. Perseri, edhe nje here t'a dhashe shpjegimin ne lidhje me postimin qe te shqetesonte ty.




> *Postimi per Neymar eshte konfirmimi zyrtar se sa ka kushtuar transferimi. 
> Pervec postimeve "thashetheme", ne kete teme behen edhe konfirmimet zyrtare te transferimeve.* 
> Ky ishte shpjegimi rreth temes.



2. Mqn se ti nuk e kishe ndermend te ndaloje, madje "ngulje kembe" se do vazhdosh t'a prishesh temen duke ripostuar pa fund, deri sa te fshihet postimi im i cili tregon konfirmimin zyrtar te transferimit te Neymar. Une t'a bera me dije, se nese do vazhdosh t'a prishesh temen duke e cuar inatin tend ne vend, atehere do perjashtohesh nga forumi. Ky ishte nje "paralajmerim", jo kercenim.
Nuk do ri une gjithe diten duke u mare me lojerat e tua. Ti shkruaj jashte teme, ndersa une pastro temen. Cdo gje ka nje limit!




> Ti mund te rishe gjithe diten dhe naten para pc, kjo eshte puna jote.* Por vetem nje gje dije(paralajmerim)*, nq se vazhdon te prishesh temat do perjashtohesh nga forumi.



Me duket se jam treguar me shume tolerant se c'duhet.
Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## freeopen

> no name
> O zoteri, ti kerkon nga une qe te fshi postimin e konfirmimit zyrtar per transferimin e Neymar. A je ne terezi? 
> Nuk arrij t'a kuptoj cfare te shqeteson tek ai postim / informacion? 
> 
> Ky eshte postimi ne fjale:
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...=1#post3636272
> 
>  Postuar më parë nga no name  
> Barcelona ka konfirmuar se Neymar ka kushtuar 57 mln euro.
> ...


_Si fillim duhet te them se nuk duhet te me japesh mua shpjegime per kete gje,por administratoreve nese do marrin mundimin dhe do gjejne kohen te merren me veprimet qe ti ben ne nenforumin e futbollit._

Une nuk te kam kerkuar aspak te fshish konfirmimin zyrtar te kalimit te neymar te Barqa,konfirmim te cilin juve vete e keni bere me date 25/05/2013.ne postimin nr 27;




> no name                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Anëtarësuar
> 22-03-2003
> Postime
> 10,040
> Për: Transferimet e merkatos verore 2013-14
> Goditja me bombastike e merkatos ndodhi me ne fund. 
> 
> *ZYRTARE*: Barcelona dhe Santos kane arritur marreveshje per transferimin e Neymar. 
> Santos ka konfirmuar se e ka pranuar oferten e Barcelones, e cila eshte 28 mln euro (+10 mln. qe i ka paguar ne vitin 2011), dhe dy ndeshje miqesore ndermjet dy klubeve si shkembim. Nje ndeshje do te zhvillohet ne Barcelone dhe tjetra ne Sao Paulo. Perfitimet nga keto dy ndeshje do t'i mer Santos.
> ...


Une te kam kerkuar te fshish postimin e bere me date 04/06/2013 pra 10 dite me vone mbasi ke bere postimin e konfirmimit zyrtar.(postimi nr 47)
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/threads/149569-Transferimet-e-merkatos-verore-2013-14/page3?p=3637010&viewfull=1#post3637010
Kjo ishte tentativa e pare per te genjyer.




> Ne kete teme postohen informacionet me te fundit. Konfirmimet zyrtare te transferimeve dhe thashethemet per transferimet e mundshme qe mund te ndodhin.


Mos u mundo te fshihesh mbas gishtit.
Une te kam kerkuar te fshish fotot qe kishe postuar,nje foto eshte e pranueshme por jo nje album fotografik me prezantimin e neymar i cili nuk ka te beje me transferimin e tij si dhe zyrtarizimin.
Nese nuk arrin te dallosh qe ''zyrtare'' ka nje kuptim krejt te ndryshem nga ''prezantim'' nuk eshte faji im. Ne fushen e sportit me pare behet zyrtarizimi i transferimit dhe me pas behet prezantimi i sportistit.
Tentativa e dyte per te genjyer ishte kjo.




> Dy here t'u luta qe mos e prishesh temen.
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...=1#post3637010
>  Postuar më parë nga no name  
> A ka mundesi mos e prishesh temen me keto postime "bajate"? 
> Nese ke per te shkruajtur dicka rreth transferimeve urdhero;


Nese drejtohen kunder postimeve te tua, postimet e tjera si per mrekulli na u bekan bajate. Po te tregoj une nje postim bajat,po mjaftohem vetem me nje.



> Lojtari i fundit i Malaga-s qe ishte mbrenda ne porte(dmth jashte vijave te fushes) eshte passiv, nuk e mban ne loje lojtarin e Dortmundit qe e shenoi golin, eshte offside.





> 1. Perseri, edhe nje here t'a dhashe shpjegimin ne lidhje me postimin qe te shqetesonte ty.
> 
>  Postuar më parë nga no name  
> Postimi per Neymar eshte konfirmimi zyrtar se sa ka kushtuar transferimi. 
> Pervec postimeve "thashetheme", ne kete teme behen edhe konfirmimet zyrtare te transferimeve. 
> Ky ishte shpjegimi rreth temes.


Ta kam perseritur shume here por po ta perseris prape,prezantimi nuk ka te beje me zyrtarizimin.
Mua me shqetesojne albumi fotografik qe ti ke postuar te kjo teme e cila nuk merret me castet kur behet prezantimi i nje futbollisti,per keto gjera ke temen e Barqes.
Nje tjeter tentative per te genjyer.



> 2. Mqn se ti nuk e kishe ndermend te ndaloje, madje "ngulje kembe" se do vazhdosh t'a prishesh temen duke ripostuar pa fund, deri sa te fshihet postimi im i cili tregon konfirmimin zyrtar te transferimit te Neymar. Une t'a bera me dije, se nese do vazhdosh t'a prishesh temen duke e cuar inatin tend ne vend, atehere do perjashtohesh nga forumi. Ky ishte nje "paralajmerim", jo kercenim.
> Nuk do ri une gjithe diten duke u mare me lojerat e tua. Ti shkruaj jashte teme, ndersa une pastro temen. Cdo gje ka nje limit!
> 
>  Postuar më parë nga no name  
> Ti mund te rishe gjithe diten dhe naten para pc, kjo eshte puna jote. Por vetem nje gje dije(paralajmerim), nq se vazhdon te prishesh temat do perjashtohesh nga forumi.
> 
> Me duket se jam treguar me shume tolerant se c'duhet.
> Gjithe te mirat!


Nuk kam shkruar asgje jashte teme,thjesht kam shprehur pakenaqesine time dhe te shume te tjereve per gjithe ato foto te nje teme qe nuk kane vend.Nese nuk na pelqen ajo qe shkruan ti atehere qenkemi jashte teme, e cuditshme.Temen e ke prishur ti me gjithe ato foto,te duket sikur eshte tema e Barcelones dhe jo tema e transferime te futbollisteve.Me cdo kater postime nje do jete per neymar.
Se c'je treguar ti nuk me intereson,megjithese deri me sot nuk ia kam dhene kenaqesine per tu treguar tolerant ndaj meje askujt,aq me teper juve.Nese te respektoj kerkoj respekt.




> Te siguroj se shumicen e atyre informacioneve qe i "servojme" ne forumin shqiptar, nuk i gjen ne asnje faqe tjeter shqiptare ne internet. Duhet te jesh mirenjohes per punen qe bejme, e jo te besh dengla duke i prishur temat me postime "jashte teme".


Me mire nuk po pergjigjem. :Mos: 

Nuk je i detyruar te postosh te kjo teme.Nuk ju takon juve te me jepni pergjigje,te pakten mua jo.........
Mbrojtja apo justifikimi qe ke bere nuk kane aspak vlere sepse bazohen ne trillime,jo the keshtu e jo the ashtu.Kur te mundohesh te justifikosh ato qe ben mos e bej duke i fshire te gjitha postimet dhe duke ruajtur nje postim te vetem i cili as te drejtohej ty por dikujt tjeter.
Mos kujto se nuk mbaj mend ato qe kam shkruar.
Postimi i pare ka qene ky; (pak a shume)
*E ndyve dhe kete teme o no name me keto postime dhe foto te lojtareve te barqes.
Ke temen e barqes per kete pune,kjo teme eshte per transferimet e futbollisteve.*
Hajt ja kalofsh mire dhe te lutem mos u trego tolerant me mua,me pelqen zbatimi i rregullave,sidomos kur behet nga te gjithe.

----------


## no name

Ti vertet qenke i cuditshem! 

Postimi i pare per Neymar ka qene: marreveshja e arritur ndermjet dy klubeve; Barcelones dhe Santos(ky postim eshte bere qe ate nate vone, menjehere sapo u be publik lajmi). 

Postimi i dyte eshte konfirmimi zyrtar nga klubi i Barcelones, ku tregon kontraten pese-vjcare qe kane nenshkruar me lojtarin dhe shumen e parave qe kane paguar per te. 
Po ne kete dite u be edhe prezantimi i lojtarit, kjo ishte arsyeja pse postimit i bashkangjita edhe foton. 

Postimi eshte mbrenda temes dhe nuk ka arsye pse te fshihet. 


P.S: 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...=1#post3637305

----------

